# new to the site



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

Thought I'd introduce myself. Ive got a 97 single cab hardbody. I absolutely love it. I plan on lowering it and painting and stuff. So far I've started on custom door panels. Just went to the junkyard today and got literally PERFECT seats out of a 95 pathfinder for 100 bucks. Thanks to cash for clunkers I found the pathfinder with the same interior as my d21 in perfect condition. Anyway got one in today but it got dark. Still need to order a new carpet.

One quick question. The carpet thats in it doesnt go all the way to the back of the cab. It stops under where the bench used to be about halfway and now with the bucket seats in you can see where it stops. If I order a new one online do they go all the way back or just to that point? 

Ill post picks up of the seats tomorrow maybe.



















New panel I made on left, old on right. Plan on wrapping it with navy blue suede.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome to the site! Great catch on the pickup. Love that color ...same as mine!

Really good job on duplicating the door skins.

:cheers:

Roger


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

be sure to check out InfamousNissan.com Are you IN?, great site with alot of info when it comes to getting your truck closer to the ground


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

I think im just gonna go with the lowering blocks in the rear. For the front whats the difference between cranking the tortion bars or putting in the 2 inch drop spindles? Do the spindles maintain ride quality which tortion crank kills it? I know when the spindles you have the trim down the tie rod ends which isnt a big deal, but I would like to save my ride quality as much as possible. 

On the other hand how much does a full bag job usually end up costing? What if done at a shop?


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

Welcome to the Nissan Forums site!

We have a parts truck that looks just like that. Good luck on your mods.



Be sure your Nissan Extended Warranty is *Genuine* by visiting: Nissan Extended Warranty

--Follow us on Twitter @NissanWarranty
--Have you checked your Nissan Recalls lately?
--Do you *"really"* know your Nissan Factory Warranty?


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for posting pics and welcome to the forum.


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome! I'll try to get pics of the seats up today. Took the dash apart yesterday to try to figure out why some lights were out and was mad to see the previous owner fixed the check engine light problem by just taking out the bulb  gotta figure out why I have no gauge lights now. 

By the way don't get mad if it's a slow build i'm a poor fulltime college student lol


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

iamedelmann said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! I'll try to get pics of the seats up today. Took the dash apart yesterday to try to figure out why some lights were out and was mad to see the previous owner fixed the check engine light problem by just taking out the bulb  gotta figure out why I have no gauge lights now.
> 
> *By the way don't get mad if it's a slow build i'm a poor fulltime college student lol *


Some of us are old geezers, married with children, and we have no money either. LOL

I too, am doing a slow build ...other than catch it up on its maintenance, I'm trying to install some serious, cheap car audio. I'll try to keep photo logs of my progress ...of which there has been very little so far.


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

haha amen i realize i do half the work then im like damn i forgot to snap pics. Anyways heres some of the new buckets. So pretty  Seats were a direct bolt which was awesome. Now It looks like I should have the room behind the seats for the sub box for my two 12's. Not exactly sure where I wanna mount the amps yet. Im waiting for my new door speakers to get here before I finish up the door panels. Also plan on making a new back piece to cover up the back wall of the cab.

Forgot to snap a pic of the old bench installed, but this is it on my porch lol. I know forums like pics so ill give what i got...









New head unit I installed the other day. 









Temporary door panels and speaker (yes only one, the driver said was blown so i Didnt put it in.









Soooo pretty and clean...









hopefully room for sub box









glamour shot









and last one for the day, my helper lol


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

why is laying down on the job ??


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

Lowered the back yesterday, 3 inch blocks. 

Before...









wheels off...









easy enough...









done, fronts still stock height, gotta order the spindles...


----------



## brookwood61 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice truck, and a great looking dog. I had a Shepherd for almost 17 years, so I know how loyal, watchful, and playful they are.


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

^ Thanks, he really is an amazing dog, all 4 shepherds I've had have been amazing actually. 

On the other note, did a pain in the ass install today. Put two 12" subs behind the seats, man talk about a tight fit. Eventually got them in but I had to take out the computer box for the airbag. Oh well though. Ran the wires from the battery into the cab, installed the amp. The bass is just plain insane. Still waiting for my door speakers to get here so I can finish the door panels up. 

I'll try to snap some pics of the subs tomorrow.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

How the hell did you fit a box with 12" subs behind the seats???


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

Bucket seats, shallow sub box, and removal of the airbag computer, don't call me stupid lol


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Nice, we def need to see pics on how you stuffed 12s in it. I'm rockin a bench seat that's busted but I don't know if I want buckets because I love domer pimpson!


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

Hah lol I'll def try to get pics tomorrow. Aloeo put in the door panels today without wrap cause in tired of getting the glue on my arm. Door speakers are supposed to be here tomorrow. I plan on making a center console that goes from under the back center window down to an armrest to put a set of 6x9s in


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

New speakers came today so we wrapped a door panel. Came out pretty nice, definitely time consuming. Here's some pics of the panel for you guys and one of the subs everyones so curious about.

back...









done, Im gonna cover the upper part with a different color tomorrow, not sure what yet...









subs in the back...









amp location for now...









Thats it for today panels should be done tomorrow, then headliner and carpet


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

might try a carpet for a kingcab...


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

^ That's what I was thinking could probably make it work with minimal cutting


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

finished product


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

done installed with new speakers, waiting for the new window crank to get here...


----------



## iamedelmann (Sep 2, 2009)

I guess this isnt a very kickin forum?? anyway rims and tires...


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Wowsers! I see the pictures of the rear drum, backing plate, axle and brake line and it makes me wonder how nice it must be to have your truck grow up in a salt free world. The winter road salt here in Nova Scotia makes short work of a truck that's not undercoated with some type of protection.

Both of my dogs like to make off with any spare tools or rags laying around on the ground while I'm underneath wrenching away.

Good luck with your project and welcome to the forum!

Cheers!


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

This forum def isn't crowded but somehow always comes up with the info I need, I think you'll like it.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice find on the seats!
I found a later model with a bench seat and armrest along with a smaller steering wheel and same color about 10 yrs ago....The speaker box will take up alot of your extra legroom needed for those longtrips! Belltech spindles (2" drop) and 2" blocks should be awesome and still provide you with trucking abillities....


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

SPEEDO said:


> might try a carpet for a kingcab...


Check JcWhitney for that!!!!


----------

